# Jack Dempsey



## scent troll

My Jack Demps
Just shy of 5 inches in length.


----------



## Guest

Nice fish


----------



## Piranha_man

Very nice!

Looks like the epitome of health.


----------



## Smoke

Nice bling!


----------



## wremi

nice JD!


----------



## His Majesty

Nice Jack


----------



## sadboy

I love the colors on him, very cool in deed.


----------



## FEEFA

WOW! Thats is one sweet Jack Mike, youd be crazy to give it up for a red belly.


----------



## scent troll

More pics


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Sick looking jack daniel. How long until he is 12 inches? I want a large show cichlid like that for my 75 g probably a large oscar. The only thing about big cichlids is these bastards do not leave the gravel alone.


----------



## scent troll

My JD leaves the gravel alone for the most part actually. JD's are slower growers compared to other cichlids like oscars. He will most likely max out at 8-10 inches in all reality. That should take about a year give or take a few months


----------



## lorteti hr

nice colors mate....never saw that kind of cichlid....aggressive??my sister only have malawi cichlids....


----------



## bob351

love how he goes from light turquoise to dark blue
















he looks impeccable


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Nice JD,great coloring!!!


----------



## scent troll

wow i gotta post some recent shots up. jacks grown quite a bit since these pics were taken

thats what i love about pfury...these are the only pics i took of him back when i posted this.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice electric blue JD, Mike!...







...How big is he now?!


----------



## lorteti hr

is that normal morf..?


----------



## scent troll

hes actually a common JD
i selected him on his coloration from a breeder. hes almost 3 times the size you see him in that picture now. i removed that log hes pictured under because he needed more space. still looks just as vivid. to me he really is a text book perfect JD
always loved these fish.


----------



## Da' Manster!

the coloration on him is just sick!!!...


----------



## scent troll

thanks man. ive always had a thing for jacks. my first real taste at a good size fish was an oscar. ive been keeping oscars since i was in literally 6th grade. loved em. and i remember the first time i saw a jack at a petshop in some corner tank. crappy shop but someone sold them their aduly dempsey. thing was hiding (of course) behing some plants but the colors..and size...it looked kinda sorta like an oscar to me...but with AMAZING colors.

at that point i was sold for life. theyve been my favorite cichlids since.

...speaking of oscars man do i want another one


----------



## lorteti hr

hey mate I just bought a male JD,can you tell me what is the grow rate on him..


----------



## scent troll

sorry i didnt see this
they grow slower. expect them to grow about an inch every 3 months or so until theyre around 6 inches long. then the growth slows a bit. theyll reach maturity in a bit over a year and reach max size in a few years (4-5)


----------

